# Popsugar Must Have March 2015 *may contain spoilers*



## Teach22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Popsugar posted this on their blog today.  Guess its time to start guessing what's in the March box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 11, 2015)

Let's see I d love to see a Sara Happ Lip scrub, it comes in a few citrusy flavors like clementine and  I think there is a red grapefruit one), a nice traveling cosmetic case, a microdermabrasion paste or some kind of face mask, a nice beach bag/tote bag or a cross body bag.  Whats on your wish list?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Excited about this one! sounds refreshing. Don't really have a wish list but I like anything citrusy


----------



## KayEss (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmm...hopefully "fresh" means something fresh laundry scented, or maybe fresh flower delivery. I have wanted them to do a gift voucher for The Bouqs for forever now! I like lemon, lime, and orange but not so much grapefruit. As long as there is no grapefruit included I'm happy! For "traveling" I would guess maybe a luggage tag?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2015)

kayess said:


> Hmmm...hopefully "fresh" means something fresh laundry scented, or maybe fresh flower delivery. I have wanted them to do a gift voucher for The Bouqs for forever now! I like lemon, lime, and orange but not so much grapefruit. As long as there is no grapefruit included I'm happy! For "traveling" I would guess maybe a luggage tag?


A luggage tag would be cute! I was thinking maybe a travel set with airline-approved empty bottles/jars etc to put cosmetics/skincare in along with a little travel case to hold them all in. Although it could be something kind of like the Jewelry roll we got last February- just something to make packing for a trip easier etc. 

I would LOVE a voucher for The Bouqs- I love fresh flowers!

I'm down for citrus, but I would love it if it was some sort of body scrub or general beauty product of some kind rather than a candle/room spray kind of thing. I would say a juicer-type thing but we already got the water bottle not too long ago that has the infuser thing attached. 

Ahhh PopSugar is the only sub that I get mega-excited about guessing each month lol...Even after subbing for so long I'm still always totally surprised!


----------



## artlover613 (Feb 12, 2015)

I love citrus and mint so anything would be good.

What do you think the granules in the corner represent? A scrub or coffee maybe.

And I would love a gift card for The Bouqs!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2015)

"TRAVELING" has me the most intrigued. I love love Citrus-y and fresh flavors, scents, etc. too and renewal sounds nice! I'm so excited for spring and this sounds like a perfect spring box to me so far!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## popwhat (Feb 12, 2015)

I would be pretty excited for a Sugar lipgloss from Fresh brand.... that is where my mind went as soon as I saw that!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm guessing that the Renewel is definitely some sort of scrub to renew our skin, lips, body, etc. Personally, I love to make my own organic scrubs-- it's super easy &amp; fun to make. I made a gingerbread scrub over the holidays to give to my neighbors &amp; it turned out amazing!! Take 1 cup sugar, 1 cup brown sugar, 1/2 cup coconut oil,1/4 cup almond oil, 1 tsp vanilla extract, 2 tsp cinnamon, 2 tsp all spice, 2 tsp ginger

2 tsp nutmeg &amp; Mason-style jars with lids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry to get off topic but I'm totally obsessed with this scrub &amp; wanted to share! Now back to the refreshing &amp; citrusy March box talk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2015)

ooh! Thanks for sharing! The gingerbread scrub sounds amazing. I made a sugar scrub one year for friends and family but the recipe was really simple. Yours sounds awesome! Will have to try it.

Looking forward to a refreshing box! Really need it for spring!


----------



## s112095 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm hoping the traveling is a nice travel make up bag. Hopefully one with the bottles for liquids.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 13, 2015)

popwhat said:


> I would be pretty excited for a Sugar lipgloss from Fresh brand.... that is where my mind went as soon as I saw that!


I would LOVE the fresh black tea eye cream or face mask!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 13, 2015)

I wasn't a fan of the February box, so I'm ready to start daydreaming about March. Citrus scent is great, but I'm hoping it's not a citrus food item. Anything for the home would be great.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you think the green bits are basil?  So there could be something Lemon-Basil.  I think there's a natural brand with a hand soap in those flavors (haha! there's surely more than one brand and I think I'm thinking of Meyer? Cant remember but I got it at Target).


----------



## aweheck (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of what I've previously recieved in the Fresh brand, Ive gotten a face cream that smelled awful, like rotting cucumber that made my face breakout. I''m open to trying the brand again, but not products that smell or work like that! I'm hopeful for something that smells wonderful and fresh


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Love everyone's ideas I would also be excited over a really good dry shampoo (have yet to find one I love, any recs) or a fun hair tool like a curling wand or wave maker.  A nice citrusy scent for the home would be nice, those wax warmers seem kinda cool. I m so ready for March real temps of -12 this morning have me so over this winter! Come on spring!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Love everyone's ideas I would also be excited over a really good dry shampoo (have yet to find one I love, any recs) or a fun hair tool like a curling wand or wave maker.  A nice citrusy scent for the home would be nice, that wax warmers seem kinda cool. I m so ready for March real temps of -12 this morning have me so over this winter! Come on spring!


Dry shampoo would be great. I love dry shampoos and I'm always looking for new ones to try. My favorite ones so far are Klorane, Amika and Oribe (the last two thanks to Birchbox getting them in their boxes to try). They seem to work well for me.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm considering the March box since it's my birthday month.  lol I did like January's.  I've only been able to use the beanie once.  lol (I live in a milder climate)

A dry shampoo would be a huge disappointment to me.  I trade them away whenever I get them because they don't work on my fine, thin hair. 

Travel has me intrigued too!!  But if it's a bag that would be a bust since I just ordered one on Birchbox's sale and have random ones around the house. lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

I never use a dry shampoo because I also have fine, thin hair, but interestingly enough, I woke up today and my bangs were super oily, so I grabbed my fiance's Herbal Essences Naked Dry Shampoo and it worked like a dream! There was none of that white powdery stuff, it had a very mild, fresh scent, and it even seemed to give my hair a bit of volume! 

I never thought I needed dry shampoo since I wash my hair almost every day due to the thinness and excess oil, but after one use I'm already a convert! LOL


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 17, 2015)

I actually really like Psssst! dry shampoo.  I got it in Beauty Army a zillion years ago and it has always been my favorite since it smells really fresh and clean to me.  Like the hair version of fresh laundry smell, if that makes any sense whatsoever.  Plus it's super cheap.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I actually really like Psssst! dry shampoo.  I got it in Beauty Army a zillion years ago and it has always been my favorite since it smells really fresh and clean to me.  Like the hair version of fresh laundry smell, if that makes any sense whatsoever.  Plus it's super cheap.


I forgot about the Psssst dry shampoo. I got it in one of the subscription boxes once. Can't remember which one and was pleasantly surprised how well it worked. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks ladies its great to hear all your dry shampoo recs, I have blonde fine hair (but a ton of it, my hair stylist always says I never knew you could have fine hair that looks so thick lol)  that gets oily very fast. When I was a kid my mom used to put baby powder in it in between washes lol.  I m happy to hear someone mention the Herbal Essence one I actually recently purchased that and put it in a care package for my aunt who was donating a kidney to my uncle. It was the first one I saw in the store so happy to hear some positive reviews of it not sure if she's used it.  Excited to try some of the ones mentioned.  Thanks again!  I m trying to guess what the food will be this month, any guesses?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Thanks ladies its great to hear all your dry shampoo recs, I have blonde fine hair (but a ton of it, my hair stylist always says I never knew you could have fine hair that looks so thick lol)  that gets oily very fast. When I was a kid my mom used to put baby powder in it in between washes lol.  I m happy to hear someone mention the Herbal Essence one I actually recently purchased that and put it in a care package for my aunt who was donating a kidney to my uncle. It was the first one I saw in the store so happy to hear some positive reviews of it not sure if she's used it.  Excited to try some of the ones mentioned.  Thanks again!  I m trying to guess what the food will be this month, any guesses?


I have blonde fine hair as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Have a lot of of also even though it's fine. Although in the last few years I've felt it thin out a little especially in the front and by the part. Lately it's been getting oily faster. I think it's because my roots are getting long and need to get them redone. Highlights seem to help my hair not get so oily. In the meantime I've been reaching for dry shampoos more to help me not have to wash it every day. I miss the days when I didn't have to get my hair colored when it was blonde on it's own. Ever since I had my son 14 years ago my naturally blonde hair turned darker. :sdrop:


----------



## s112095 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd be so sad if we got dry shampoo. Oil is not a problem I'll ever have, and a full sized expensive one would be a huge waste for me.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

Just read that the popsugar site will be down for maintenance until the 20th.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Just read that the popsugar site will be down for maintenance until the 20th.


Wow they are brave!  Hope it goes better than last time!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2015)

wow I'm really surprised they are doing this again. Very risky! Last time my subscription was all messed up as a result and I missed boxes. I guess we'll see what happens this time.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh yeah. Hair tools would be kind of fun and different! I don't think I remember getting any accept the hair ties, clips &amp; brush, right?


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 17, 2015)

Uh oh


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm hoping for:

a travel journal

fancy breath mints 

citrus body wash or zesty body scrub

I would LOVE a Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment, they're my favorite!!! 

And some kind of good luck token again since it'll be the St. Patrick's day month again. Last year it was the horseshoe necklace and the elephant ring holder, right?


----------



## Stefanie Wegewitz (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone have a $10 code that works?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 19, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm hoping for:
> 
> a travel journal
> 
> ...


yeah, love that necklace: Dogeared Horseshoe 'make a wish'


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 20, 2015)

Travel...I would LOVE some packing cubes or cord tie thingies or even some little containers to put my face goo in.  I realize this is weird, but I can watch packing videos on youtube for HOURS.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 21, 2015)

And now it is down through the 22nd....oh boy, here we go again!! C'mon PS, you can do this!!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 21, 2015)

Eek!


----------



## blank2aa (Feb 22, 2015)

The site is back up!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 22, 2015)

OMG.....I lost all the referrals I gained since the last website update. My referral link was not working, so they added them manually....now they are gone. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. God knows I wasted enough time dealing with this already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

**Edit - problem solved!! Fast and excellent customer service!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 22, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> OMG.....I lost all the referrals I gained since the last website update. My referral link was not working, so they added them manually....now they are gone. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. God knows I wasted enough time dealing with this already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my referrals are gone too and my next 2 boxes should be free because of referrals


----------



## kristab94 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm missing my two referrals too.  Who the heck do they have do their web services??  It's terrible.  Hopefully they can add the referrals back in without any hassle.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Feb 23, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Travel...I would LOVE some packing cubes or cord tie thingies or even some little containers to put my face goo in.  I realize this is weird, but I can watch packing videos on youtube for HOURS.


Me too.  LOL I think it's because I love to travel and haven't in a while!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Feb 23, 2015)

First spoiler! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/02/popsugar-must-have-march-2015-spoiler-coupon.html?utm_source=daily+email+list&amp;utm_campaign=2d207c8e14-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_e867288581-2d207c8e14-91809477


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Parabens don't bother me, but I worry about pumice for my rosacea.  I can definitely use it on my chest though; have some old sun damage I'm working on.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not pleased with all the parabens, I mindfully buy products without them, and I will not gift anything with them to anyone, so in the trash it goes. Personally, yes, I think Popsugar should be mindful of parabens. With that being said, I feel that way for personal reasons. They don't not include sugar treats, because someone may be diabetic. They don't not include things with nuts or dairy, because someone maybe severely allergic. We all have "things", and every box isn't going to be spot on for every person. So, while it's not my favorite choice, I am sure there will be other treats in there I will love.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 23, 2015)

In the trash really?  Why not trade it to someone less offended?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't speak for fancyfarmer, but I'll be throwing it out because I don't want to give or swap it to someone who may not be aware of the risks of parabens. It's up to people to do their own research, but I doubt parabens benefit anybody.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 23, 2015)

If it's up to them to do their own research, they may still decide to try it/use it. 

Oh well, not my money.


----------



## wurly (Feb 23, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> Me too.  LOL I think it's because I love to travel and haven't in a while!


So happy to read there are at least 2 more of us out there. I LOVE the packing videos on youtube. I recently had to pause a friendship with someone who has not flown in 20 years, who wanted to travel with me this year, but insisted on checking in luggage. I have not checked in luggage for so long, even on international travel, and I will do anything to go carry-on only. 

Any codes this month? The spoilers look goood.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 23, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I can't speak for fancyfarmer, but I'll be throwing it out because I don't want to give or swap it to someone who may not be aware of the risks of parabens. It's up to people to do their own research, but I doubt parabens benefit anybody.


I totally agree! I have no problem throwing it out even though some people may think it's a waste of money. That's how strong I personally feel about parabens, and I don't want to be part of passing them on in a gift or swap. Besides, I got the sub on the 6 month deal at Christmas which broke down to $20 something a box, I know without the Bliss I will get more than my money worth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 23, 2015)

Personally parabens don't really bother me, so I'm pretty excited for the spoiler, since I'll totally use this product.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 23, 2015)

Parabens don't bother me.  I did my research and read the official studies related to them and realized that a lot of the negativity comes from misinterpretations and those with agendas.

That being said, I completely respect anyone's choice to avoid them.  We all have things we care about and adhering to our personal values is important.

My personal reservation regarding this product has to do with the pumice.  I'm still going to try it but carefully.  I don't like super gritty microdermabrasion products.  

I like the Vbeaute one the best out of all the ones I've ever tried so far.  It's more reasonably priced that this Bliss one and it has no parabens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow, I am shocked by the reaction to this spoiler. I currently own and use this product, so I was happy to get a back-up. It's a pretty good formulation of pumice and oils. 

I only avoid 100% chemical sunscreens, but I slather all sorts of parabens/polymers/enzymes/emulsifiers/etc. on my face and body. As soon as I started using a chemical/physical facial sunscreen my acne cleared up.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 23, 2015)

Gee, if I used all the abrasive products that are coming in popsugar boxes, I'm sure I would have damaged skin. They do nothing but make me breakout. Not excited whatsoever.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not insane about parabens and about ingredients in general, but I do try to be aware of them and make better choices for my skin. I don't like ANY type of scrubs on my face, so I will probably donate it.There are plenty of people who have given this product rave reviews and probably really love it, so it's better to do that then just throw it away. I care more about not being wasteful than exposing someone to parabens who may not even care about it one way or the other.

Regardless, everyone is entitled to their opinion and can do what they want with the products they've purchased with their own money, but seriously...if anyone is going to just throw it away, you can send it to me and I will add it to my collection of products that I donate to the women and children's shelter. There are PLENTY of women out there that don't even have access to soap, so receiving something like this would be a huge treat for them, parabens or not.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 24, 2015)

This is why I love MUT...lots of differences of opinion on parabens, but not one disrespectful comment.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 24, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I can't speak for fancyfarmer, but I'll be throwing it out because I don't want to give or swap it to someone who may not be aware of the risks of parabens. It's up to people to do their own research, but I doubt parabens benefit anybody.


It's definitely up to each of us to do our research. I don't know anything about the harmful effects of parabens, but I will look into it! That said, I think you could definitely swap it still and say "contains parabens" or whatever that would trigger the other person to maybe look into it if they aren't sure what that means. I wouldn't trash it, personally. But to each their own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I think it's really thoughtful that you and fancyfarmer care enough to not want to pass along something that you believe is harmful!


----------



## jiblet (Feb 24, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Popsugar posted this on their blog today.  Guess its time to start guessing what's in the March box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Looking forward to a citrus lip scrub maybe?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 25, 2015)

The Resort box is available now!


----------



## blank2aa (Feb 25, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> The Resort box is available now!


Does anyone know if the brands that are listed in the white box below it are the brands in the box or just all the ones that have been in the box in the past?


----------



## aweheck (Feb 25, 2015)

I have read on a FB bloggers post that they are listing the past contributors to a special edition box


----------



## JENNIER (Feb 25, 2015)

So I was creeping on Instagram and I think we may be getting a sphynx razor in either the March box or resort box. What do you guys think? Sphynxrazor made a post about 4 weeks ago with the musthavebox hashtag and said "the cats out of the bag"


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 25, 2015)

The Sphynx razor looks just like the Flicker razor.  I'd like one!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 25, 2015)

JENNIER said:


> So I was creeping on Instagram and I think we may be getting a sphynx razor in either the March box or resort box. What do you guys think? Sphynxrazor made a post about 4 weeks ago with the musthavebox hashtag and said "the cats out of the bag"


I ve never heard of a sphynx razor that looks pretty nifty.  Would fit the travel theme well and they have some super designs.  I d be happy to get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Thanks for the detective work excited to see whats in the box!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 25, 2015)

I would be very excited to try out the sphynx razor.  Looks like it would be perfect for travel!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I ve never heard of a sphynx razor that looks pretty nifty.  Would fit the travel theme well and they have some super designs.  I d be happy to get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">.  Thanks for the detective work excited to see whats in the box!


I hadn't heard about a sphynx razor so this is interesting. Thanks for the info @@Jennifer !


----------



## gcc69 (Feb 25, 2015)

JENNIER said:


> So I was creeping on Instagram and I think we may be getting a sphynx razor in either the March box or resort box. What do you guys think? Sphynxrazor made a post about 4 weeks ago with the musthavebox hashtag and said "the cats out of the bag"


Good job!

So curious to try this. Never heard of it. Wish we knew if it'd be in the March or the Resort box!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 25, 2015)

gcc69 said:


> Good job!
> 
> So curious to try this. Never heard of it. Wish we knew if it'd be in the March or the Resort box


I wonder too my guess is with a price point of 14.99 theres a good chance it ll be in the March box.  I m so curious about this now I ll be super disappointed if its not in one of the box.  Who knew razors could be exciting (and cute... i hope if we get one we get one the patterned ones!)


----------



## gcc69 (Feb 25, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I wonder too my guess is with a price point of 14.99 theres a good chance it ll be in the March box.  I m so curious about this now I ll be super disappointed if its not in one of the box.  Who knew razors could be exciting (and cute... i hope if we get one we get one the patterned ones!)


Just looked closer--all the fun ones are back ordered


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 26, 2015)

gcc69 said:


> Just looked closer--all the fun ones are back ordered


that often happens when they're in our boxes!!


----------



## orlandomom (Feb 26, 2015)

Has anyone gotten a replacement FAB cream from January? Mine has the plastic bits in the bottom half of the jar (just got to that half) and it's so gross!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 26, 2015)

orlandomom said:


> Has anyone gotten a replacement FAB cream from January? Mine has the plastic bits in the bottom half of the jar (just got to that half) and it's so gross!


I got a replacement


----------



## blank2aa (Feb 26, 2015)

Has anyone been charged yet?


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 26, 2015)

I am on the bottom half now too and I just found my first plastic piece today.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 26, 2015)

orlandomom said:


> Has anyone gotten a replacement FAB cream from January? Mine has the plastic bits in the bottom half of the jar (just got to that half) and it's so gross!


Wait did I miss something with the plastic bits? 

I never got one in my box and I received it a couple of weeks ago, but I must have missed what was wrong with the originally.


----------



## Kaistone (Feb 26, 2015)

Just checked out the Sphinx website, looks pretty cool. I'd be very pleased if this was in our March box. I'm started to get excited! Also, I would really like a flat iron/curling wand heat resistant mat that doubles as a travel case. I'm not sure if such a thing exists. I know they do separately, but have never seen one that doubles as both...But if there is, it would be a great item for a travel themed box!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 27, 2015)

Popsugar got back to me (quickly) and said they would send me a replacement for my "damaged" cream. Either they have no idea what is going on or they refuse to tell me what it is. I asked them what those splinters are, if they are dangerous and if the replacement would be dangerous and all of these questions were ignored.


----------



## wurly (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone else missing referrals after the new changes to the website? I am missing 4, and emailed them 3 days ago. Should I post on their facebook page instead?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 27, 2015)

Ack! Plastic bits in the FAB cream?!  I better open mine and check.  Is there a batch date on the ones with plastic?  Can someone let me know what theirs is?  Mine is 4J44A and expires 10/17.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 27, 2015)

I wrote to FAB about the issue with the soft but plastic-like pieces in the Ultra Repair Cream.

They replied:

      The small particles you are finding in the Ultra Repair Cream are an ingredient that is slightly crystalizing.       The crystallization in the product has to do with the mixing and the temperature.  We are aware of this rare issue and are working to address it. 

I like the product too much to discontinue using it.  I'm glad they are aware of it.  The letter goes on to offer to replace the jar even though I told them I got it from Popsugar.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2015)

I think my cream had a couple of those bits but they didn't really bother me, it was a little weird but I just brushed them off.

So the razor, what happens when it dulls? Can you change out the blades?


----------



## kristab94 (Feb 27, 2015)

wurly said:


> Anyone else missing referrals after the new changes to the website? I am missing 4, and emailed them 3 days ago. Should I post on their facebook page instead?


They lost two of mine.  After several emails back and forth they promised me one free box, but never gave me back the referrals.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 27, 2015)

I had missing referrals but after fighting I got them back.

My cream had the pieces. I think I was the first one to bring it up. Popsugar sent me a replacement but I also Co tasted FAB just to let them know. They also said no harm, crystallization, etc. But I think that is a BS answer. They also offered a replacement.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 1, 2015)

OK its officially march bring on the spoilers!  Come on its snowing AGAIN I need some "sunshine" LOL


----------



## orlandomom (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks guys- I will email on the cream.  I think that is complete BS about the crystallization.  I have never seen a cream crystallize into plastic shards!  They are solid!  I tried melting it in boiling water and it stays solid.


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm going to email FAB about my cream then too. I swapped for it on the MSA site since I was not able to get a Must have box last month but mine had tons of crystals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super weird since I use tons of their stuff and everything  is usually flawless. Did anyone get a Repair cream from Popsugar that WASNT one with weird plastic mini-shards?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



kgus22 said:


> I had missing referrals but after fighting I got them back.
> 
> My cream had the pieces. I think I was the first one to bring it up. Popsugar sent me a replacement but I also Co tasted FAB just to let them know. They also said no harm, crystallization, etc. But I think that is a BS answer. They also offered a replacement.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Mar 2, 2015)

I haven't noticed any in mine yet, but I'm only about a half inch deep so far. If I have some farther down I'll be emailing them also.



SDSuperChargers said:


> I'm going to email FAB about my cream then too. I swapped for it on the MSA site since I was not able to get a Must have box last month but mine had tons of crystals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super weird since I use tons of their stuff and everything  is usually flawless. Did anyone get a Repair cream from Popsugar that WASNT one with weird plastic mini-shards?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SDSuperChargers (Mar 3, 2015)

I noticed mine the first time I used it on my hands as soon as I recieved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is good in a way because I was going to use it on my face and that would have been horrible! those things are sharp! I emailed earlier tonight. Tragic really, I love their skincare line.



Tianakay said:


> I haven't noticed any in mine yet, but I'm only about a half inch deep so far. If I have some farther down I'll be emailing them also.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Ack! Plastic bits in the FAB cream?! I better open mine and check. Is there a batch date on the ones with plastic? Can someone let me know what theirs is? Mine is 4J44A and expires 10/17.


Mine is hard to read 4_55A the #s rub off easily.


----------



## orlandomom (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine says 4J32A  Exp 10/17  No plastic on top, lots in the bottom.


----------



## catipa (Mar 3, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> I'm going to email FAB about my cream then too. I swapped for it on the MSA site since I was not able to get a Must have box last month but mine had tons of crystals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super weird since I use tons of their stuff and everything  is usually flawless. Did anyone get a Repair cream from Popsugar that WASNT one with weird plastic mini-shards?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine was okay, I am more than 1/2 way thru and no bits of plastic.  Sorry for those that got them in their creams.  I really like this cream and it works great on my dry, dry skin.


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 3, 2015)

SDSuperChargers said:


> I'm going to email FAB about my cream then too. I swapped for it on the MSA site since I was not able to get a Must have box last month but mine had tons of crystals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super weird since I use tons of their stuff and everything  is usually flawless. Did anyone get a Repair cream from Popsugar that WASNT one with weird plastic mini-shards?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used all of my FAB cream and there was not any sharp shards of anything in mine.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

this is so funny. this FAB discussion is going on in the January and March threads right?  I'm getting all lost.   So nothing going on w/ the actual march box right?  People are talking about the January items? I didnt use my FAB so can't comment on that one.


----------



## orlandomom (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry!  I am not trying to beat a dead horse! Just mad! I emailed and was told that it was crystallization and I'm SOL.  I do NOT believe them for one tiny baby second that it is crystallization.  

Did anyone else get rejected for a return?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

orlandomom said:


> Sorry!  I am not trying to beat a dead horse! Just mad! I emailed and was told that it was crystallization and I'm SOL.  I do NOT believe them for one tiny baby second that it is crystallization.
> 
> Did anyone else get rejected for a return?


might want to try the Jan thread? might be more people there with the item?


----------



## A.B (Mar 3, 2015)

Just saw this on Popsugar Must Have Beauty Products for March 2015. This image they used for the teaser goes with the Grapefruit Basil hand soap.

http://www.popsugar.com/beauty/Best-Beauty-Products-March-2015-Spring-Shopping-36903670


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 3, 2015)

This is an unboxing of Feb but she oddly had the Bliss product to show at the end of the video...so did it come in her Feb box or did she get a March box early to review?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 3, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


>


She mentions at the beginning that in addition to the February box, they sent her a March sneak peek.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

orlandomom said:


> Sorry!  I am not trying to beat a dead horse! Just mad! I emailed and was told that it was crystallization and I'm SOL.  I do NOT believe them for one tiny baby second that it is crystallization.
> 
> Did anyone else get rejected for a return?


That stinks!  And it looks like it's more than one batch number, too, which is strange.  I'm disappointed their customer service didnt take care of you, though.  That's ridiculous.  You paid for a perfect product and received one that was not as described/damaged.  They better not be refusing because you got it from Popsugar.

Also, I totally think we are getting that Yes to Grapefruit Basil hand soap.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Also, I totally think we are getting that Yes to Grapefruit Basil hand soap.


and the pieces of the puzzle fill in...


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 3, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> She mentions at the beginning that in addition to the February box, they sent her a March sneak peek.


That kinda odd considering that spoiler was released awhile ago.  Enough already I want to know whats in the box!!


----------



## AmryAnn (Mar 3, 2015)

thought I had a spoiler... realized it was for the special edition resort box... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 4, 2015)

A.B said:


> Just saw this on Popsugar Must Have Beauty Products for March 2015. This image they used for the teaser goes with the Grapefruit Basil hand soap.
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/beauty/Best-Beauty-Products-March-2015-Spring-Shopping-36903670


What teaser are you referring to?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> What teaser are you referring to?


It's the first post in this thread.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone even been charged yet? I thought they were supposed to charge everyone on the 28th of the previous month?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 4, 2015)

catipa said:


> Mine was okay, I am more than 1/2 way thru and no bits of plastic.  Sorry for those that got them in their creams.  I really like this cream and it works great on my dry, dry skin.


I feel the same, I have luckily not noticed anything weird with mine and I love it. Been using it every day since I got it and it works so well for me! My skin is naturally pretty dry but especially during these cold winter months. (P.S. we are about to get another foot of snow here in KY and I am losing it. I need something Spring in my life ASAP so let's go Popsugar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 4, 2015)

I highly doubt we're getting that hand soap specifically. They have never put a product in their must have lists in the must have box.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Mar 4, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I highly doubt we're getting that hand soap specifically. They have never put a product in their must have lists in the must have box.


True, It is a good catch though. Basically the same picture and the soap says "hand renewal" which is the first word in the spoiler. It makes me think we might.


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 4, 2015)

kwhitteberry said:


> Has anyone even been charged yet? I thought they were supposed to charge everyone on the 28th of the previous month?


Me either. I've been checking since the 25th...


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2015)

I can't believe this box has sold out already.  I wonder why.  I mean... I guess other subs do it, too, but I always liked the way we could wait until people started receiving their boxes to decide if we wanted it.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I can't believe this box has sold out already.  I wonder why.  I mean... I guess other subs do it, too, but I always liked the way we could wait until people started receiving their boxes to decide if we wanted it.


I think they are making less of all their boxes so they can hype that you have to get it fast before it sells out! Also that way too they don't end up having a bunch of extras.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 4, 2015)

I wonder if they are sending more out to bloggers this month and last month than they usually do.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 4, 2015)

I think they're finally caching on to what keeps people subscribed by creating a false demand and "selling out" early. They did this last month but then opened up tons of wait listed people after boxes started shipping. It's smart from a business perspective to keep people from subbing/u subbing for codes. If you have no guarantee to receive a box except if you stay subbed then you're likely to do so.

Or I could be off my rocker, but this is my best guess at their strategy from a psychological perspective.


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 4, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Me either. I've been checking since the 25th...


...Update, got charged this afternoon


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I can't believe this box has sold out already.  I wonder why.  I mean... I guess other subs do it, too, but I always liked the way we could wait until people started receiving their boxes to decide if we wanted it.


Well,I just signed up for the first time ever because their last 4 or 5 boxes have been pretty darn great. Might that have anything to do with it? I just hope they don't lose their winning streak with this box, which I'm fearful of.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm surprised that there aren't full spoilers out for this box yet! My boxes have been shipping between the 4th and the 6th for the last several month so I'm hoping that something happens tomorrow or Friday and hopefully I'll have my box by Saturday or Monday. I'm excited to see what else is in the box besides the Bliss microderm product.


----------



## mepe (Mar 5, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I think they're finally caching on to what keeps people subscribed by creating a false demand and "selling out" early.


I think you're probably right!  People tend to be much more excited about a sub if it's limited or (appears to be) super coveted.  After what seemed like an excess of december, NM and holiday LE PS boxes maybe they're trying a different approach to get people on board.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 6, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I think they're finally caching on to what keeps people subscribed by creating a false demand and "selling out" early. They did this last month but then opened up tons of wait listed people after boxes started shipping. It's smart from a business perspective to keep people from subbing/u subbing for codes. If you have no guarantee to receive a box except if you stay subbed then you're likely to do so.
> 
> Or I could be off my rocker, but this is my best guess at their strategy from a psychological perspective.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 6, 2015)

Personally I love popsugar and enjoy the spoilers and the anticipation and on the wall of deciding if I would like to purchase the box. I had to pass on this box, what they've posted as the "Theme" and the spoiler product is not appealing to me at this point. I wish it did..... If popsugar had more incentive to purchase a 1/2 year or full year, I would hop on it..... ****Like recieve your boxes first 1/2 of the month with a bonus sample size product.**** or **** recieve an auto discounts on gift boxes so we can buy extra's at a discount****. either should be workable for them to do with loyal subscribers.


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 6, 2015)

How are there no spoilers yet? I'm going crazy looking for some!


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 6, 2015)

I would give anything for spoilers!!!


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 6, 2015)

Agreed it seems like forever ago that the bliss micromagic microdermabrasion treatment spoiler was released and the boxes have been sold out for a few days and my shipment isn't even processing yet...


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh Darn!  Re FAB cream:  I hadn't opened it because I have a few opened products and didn't want to start another.  In the back of my mind I was thinking of gifting it but now I guess I can't.  Hate that!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 6, 2015)

Spoilers! 

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/03/popsugar-must-have-march-2015.html


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 6, 2015)

Hooray! Perfect for travel--hoping mine arrives before my conference travel mid month! I have a lot of trips planned this year and am excited. That pad will get used a lot! Really, I'll use everything in here.

Super happy about the new benefit sample too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Mar 6, 2015)

If I could marry PopSugar I would. I loooooove this month's box!!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 6, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> Spoilers!
> 
> http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/03/popsugar-must-have-march-2015.html


Thanks for the heads up.  What do u think?  I think I ll use most of the box but there is one thing in that box that looks waaaaaaay overvalued to me, one hint it has pineapples on it lol.  And boohoo no cool razor thingy, wonder if its in the resort box I can't wait to get mine to look at everything up close.


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally!!! I'm not sure I would travel with a diffuser, excited to try the wet brush.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 6, 2015)

Yay full spoilers!!!

This looks like a great box!

I love the wet brush, I'm so happy to have the mini for my car.

The diffuser is so fun. Great for this spring cleaning time.

I will use the bliss product.

I will use the pouch.

I Will swap the pack list. Those never work for me. They are never detailed enough.

I love popcorn.

I haven't tried the roller lash or porefessional yet so I'm excited to try!

I'm not sure the personal value is there for $40 but I'm happy with it for the Black Friday deal price.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh man, this box is kinda a big old mehhhhh for me.

I might end up swapping almost the entire thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh man, this box is kinda a big old mehhhhh for me.
> 
> I might end up swapping almost the entire thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm... Me too. The only things I kind of want are the mini brush &amp; the diffuser, but they will be easy to swap for. I wonder if I can take my name off the wait list &amp; just wait for April. Has anyone ever tried to do that? It's a great value box, but I'm just not excited about anything.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

Yep. Definitely agree on the "meh" feeling of this box.

I don't travel enough to use the notepad checklist thing, although it's cute and useful for anyone that does travel a lot, so it'll be a nice gift for someone I guess...

I had already planned on giving the bliss product away, and I find the pouch to be anything but cute for me. I find it to look kind of cheap and I'm into pineappl/tropical prints. I have 2 detangling brushes that I don't find that different from a regular brush, so this one isn't a big win for me...plus it looks like a drugstore item. Then finally, a small bag of popcorn and a couple benefit samples. Meh.

The only product I like in the box is the diffuser.

Something just seems lacking to me. There isn't a WOW item like a scarf or a piece of jewelry or a too faced palette or something like we've received in the past. It also seems kind of like a summer box to me- the vacation-travel theme would be better suited for a May box since many people take summer vacations between June and August.

I bought a 6 month sub back in December, so I didn't pay full price for this box, but I would be pretty disappointed if I did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 6, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Yep. Definitely agree on the "meh" feeling of this box.
> 
> I don't travel enough to use the notepad checklist thing, although it's cute and useful for anyone that does travel a lot, so it'll be a nice gift for someone I guess...
> 
> ...


I agree it could be a summer box but after getting another foot of snow this week these summery items are definitely welcome (speaking of this never-ending winter I saw a funny photo the other day with a picture of Elsa that said whoever pissed off Elsa please go apologize lol) !  Maybe they were thinking like spring break.  Hope once we have this box in our hands we love it.


----------



## kgus22 (Mar 6, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Hmmm... Me too. The only things I kind of want are the mini brush &amp; the diffuser, but they will be easy to swap for. I wonder if I can take my name off the wait list &amp; just wait for April. Has anyone ever tried to do that? It's a great value box, but I'm just not excited about anything.


They won't let you off the wait list. I've tried before.

This box is really Meh for me as well I'm getting it free as a referral box so at least I didn't pay for it.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 6, 2015)

It's a fun box and I'll use everything but the exfoliant. I'm excited about the mini brush. When they sent the first wet brush, I thought it was a cheap filler item, but now it's one of my favourite discoveries from PS. I'm looking forward to the diffuser as well. 

The pouch is cute but looks like a freebie you'd get when buying cosmetics at the department store. Overall I'm glad I didn't pay full price for this box, even though I like some of the things.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the diffuser as well but other than that the box is kind of meh for me also. I'm interested in trying the brush on my daughter's hair that is always so knotted and we have tried almost every brush out there.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got notification from FedEx that my box is shipping.  Gotta love their shipping:  Shipped today and expected delivery on March 31.  Really?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know why this box is meh.  It doesn't seem like it should be but for some reason it is.  Maybe it's because I don't have it in hand.

I think it might be the neon plastic pink thing that brings it down because the diffuser looks great, the Bliss is a nice product I will use and HalfPops are freaking amazing!

Of course the cheap wet brush and a neon plastic thing and the benefit samples just don't do it for me. I'm happy to have the Benefit samples and I know theyre an extra but still.  They just make the box feel low value.  Am I crazy?

I will use the What to Pack list, though, as I've several trips planned, so that's fun.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well I don't like this box and I hated last month. Two losers in a row for me. I wish they would cool it with the color pink for a few months. I'll keep the diffuser and the brush and swap everything else. I still love Popsugar though. I just hope they get a little more creative next month.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope they have a really good discount code for the pouch company cause they have one I want on their website but I would never pay $65 for it.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Mar 7, 2015)

I’m excited for the Rollerlash. I would love to try a diffuser since I’ve never had one, but I hate anything cucumber scented. I’ll try the popcorn and the Bliss if the crystals aren’t sharp enough to tear my skin. More than likely swapping the packing pad, plastic pouch and wet brush.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 7, 2015)

The diffuser is so years gone by, I see them in the dollar store, Ross and mostly in the clearance sections of department store, not really a "hot" item. I've tried them years ago and was unhappy that they did not give off much of a scent, and my friends and relatives tried them and had the same opinion in the end. I don't use a brush much, and have two of the larger wet brushes. I agree with Miss Jexie the pouch does look cheap. The pack list is different, LOL, I just don't go anywhere often enough..... I don't think I'd find it when I finally needed it! Maybe Popsugar is concentrating on making a SUPER resort box?????? I can hope!...... But after last year's mess I'm still gun shy on taking the leap on buying that box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 7, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> They won't let you off the wait list. I've tried before.
> 
> This box is really Meh for me as well I'm getting it free as a referral box so at least I didn't pay for it.


Thanks for letting me know! I guess I'll just have to wait &amp; hope they are really sold out. I just ordered a couple of days ago, so maybe...I don't hate the box, I would use the travel bag for my wet bathing suit or SPF, but it's something I might pay a couple of bucks for.

I won't use the Bliss. I never use anything abrasive on my face. So, those are the two "high ticket" items. I love my wet brush, so the little one will go in my suitcase, I'm a Virgo, so I don't need a pack list, I have my own overly detailed one haha. The diffuser, I agree, they don't give off enough scent for me. I'm a candle girl, but this would be nice for the guest room. The popcorn &amp; makeup samples are ok...

I agree, there is just not a wow item for me. Great value though, esp if you like Bliss. Hoping for an awesome April box for everyone!


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 7, 2015)

aweheck said:


> The diffuser is so years gone by, I see them in the dollar store, Ross and mostly in the clearance sections of department store, not really a "hot" item. I've tried them years ago and was unhappy that they did not give off much of a scent, and my friends and relatives tried them and had the same opinion in the end. I don't use a brush much, and have two of the larger wet brushes. I agree with Miss Jexie the pouch does look cheap. The pack list is different, LOL, I just don't go anywhere often enough..... I don't think I'd find it when I finally needed it! Maybe Popsugar is concentrating on making a SUPER resort box?????? I can hope!...... But after last year's mess I'm still gun shy on taking the leap on buying that box.


Exactly, I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking this! I had one 6 years ago, and did not like it for the same reason, the scent did not carry much. I know people have complained about candles and scarves, but I will take them any day. That's why I signed up for Popsugar, lol! This box is ok, but doesn't do it for me at all. I'm still on a high after the February box, so I'll get over this lack luster March box... I guess. But please let April be good. I expect to feel a little luxury in my Popsugar boxes. And why or why do the pics on the brush packaging look to be from the 1990s!!!!!!


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 7, 2015)

Call me crazy but I really like this box! On a side note does anybody else get their tracking number after its already delivered? This happens to me every month!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think for me I have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea that the pink bag is one of the most expensive items in the box.  I mean I wanted a travel cosmetic bag but I would never ever pay that price so it kinda feels like the box is missing value.  I must say thank goodness for the benefit bonus items because without them I feel like the box would be severely lacking.    Even though they are sample/travel size they make it a bit more worth while for me I ve heard really good thing about that mascara and really like porefessional but for some reason I never buy it . I m happy to try the wet brush (I wasnt subscribed when they sent the other one) but I m kinda surprised they'd send another one.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 7, 2015)

They sent a great diffuser a year or two ago from Barr and Co and it is very good at throwing scent. I still have it in my office but it is almost out. It was also a lot more expensive than this one, so maybe the expensive diffusers are good because they have more essential oils. I'll try this one and see how it is.

I like diffusers for offices because the smell helps the space feel more personal and comforting. We don't have windows that open so there isn't much fresh air where I work.

I agree that a diffuser isn't exactly a new or innovative item...


----------



## MET (Mar 7, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> nicepenguins, on 07 Mar 2015 - 09:25 AM, said:
> They sent a great diffuser a year or two ago from Barr and Co and it is very good at throwing scent. I still have it in my office but it is almost out. It was also a lot more expensive than this one, so maybe the expensive diffusers are good because they have more essential oils. I'll try this one and see how it is.
> 
> I like diffusers for offices because the smell helps the space feel more personal and comforting. We don't have windows that open so there isn't much fresh air where I work.
> ...





nicepenguins said:


> nicepenguins, on 07 Mar 2015 - 09:25 AM, said:
> They sent a great diffuser a year or two ago from Barr and Co and it is very good at throwing scent. I still have it in my office but it is almost out. It was also a lot more expensive than this one, so maybe the expensive diffusers are good because they have more essential oils. I'll try this one and see how it is.
> 
> I like diffusers for offices because the smell helps the space feel more personal and comforting. We don't have windows that open so there isn't much fresh air where I work.
> ...


I hated diffusers too but last year I picked up a particular one from Target and I get SO many compliments on how nice my house smells (although I can't smell it).  So I look forward to trying a new scent - the rest of this box is just okay with the exception of the bag (IMO it is a throwaway item).


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have to say... I am in love with this box!

I totally understand peoples qualms with the abrasive face prodcut and the cheap-looking plastic bag, but I just didn't have the same reaction. This could be due to the fact that I just booked a tropical honeymoon for the fall, so I've got travel on the brain. I also ordered the Resort box for this reason. 
- I love diffusers for in the bathroom - I agree that they don't throw scent as well as a candle, but in a small, closed room they are just the ticket. 

- I will use the scrub, I've gotten a sample of it in the past and REALLY liked it.

-I used to be susbscribed to Ipsy, so I have more travel bags than I know what to do with, but this one looks big enough to jam wet swimsuits into, so that's good.

- Can't see myself ever using 60 pages of the what to pack notebook, but it's cute regardless. It'll help me focus when I'm packing.

- WET BRUSH YES. I lost my full size one and am so jazzed to be getting a new one. I know they aren't that expensive, but they are amazing. Perfect size to throw in a beach bag.

- I will never be upset about popcorn

- Benefit samples - ehhh even though they are special extras the sample size bugs me. I would have rather had a full size of one or the other. Either way, I've been wanting to try the roller lash, and a mini of porefessional is always good to have around. 

And, I definitely think the PS Gods were thinking "Spring Break" when they made this box, which is why it's travel themed and summery. I would rather have these items than another round of winter stuff, and winter/fall are my favorite seasons! But it's already starting to warm up a little in New England, so I imagine the rest of the country must be as well. It will be "officially" spring in just under two weeks!


----------



## moonandsun (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm feeling "meh" about the March box, too, but it helps soooo much to see positive thoughts -- maybe I can be talked into liking it lol.

I love both Benefit samples. Porefessional is one of my holy grail products and I just sampled the Roller Lash (wearing it now) in Birchbox and it is amazing. I need major help for my skimpy lashes and this is one of the few mascaras that work for me.

I'm looking forward to trying the diffuser, too - I also haven't used one of those since the 90s when they were all the rage in Pier 1 lol.

Seriously $40 value for that plastic pouch? Someone in the valuation dep't must have over-inhaled cucumber diffuser fumes while coming up with that. The neon pink and the pineapple design don't offend me, though, so I'll use it. I'll be sure to put it in the hotel safe when I travel due to its high value.

I probably would have been excited for the Bliss product if I didn't have a ton of cleansers I'm trying to get through. I was encouraged by the positive reviews though.

Never tried a wet brush but I'll give it a whirl. And fancy popcorn? Yes, please!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 7, 2015)

moonandsun said:


> Seriously $40 value for that plastic pouch? Someone in the valuation dep't must have over-inhaled cucumber diffuser fumes while coming up with that. The neon pink and the pineapple design don't offend me, though, so I'll use it. I'll be sure to put it in the hotel safe when I travel due to its high value.


HAHAHA!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2015)

aweheck said:


> The diffuser is so years gone by, I see them in the dollar store, Ross and mostly in the clearance sections of department store, not really a "hot" item. I've tried them years ago and was unhappy that they did not give off much of a scent, and my friends and relatives tried them and had the same opinion in the end. I don't use a brush much, and have two of the larger wet brushes. I agree with Miss Jexie the pouch does look cheap. The pack list is different, LOL, I just don't go anywhere often enough..... I don't think I'd find it when I finally needed it! Maybe Popsugar is concentrating on making a SUPER resort box?????? I can hope!...... But after last year's mess I'm still gun shy on taking the leap on buying that box.


The thing about the diffusers is that there are some really lovely, high end ones that look and smell beautiful. But becuase they were such new/popular product many years ago, a ton of companies ran with it and started making their own, and many of them were poor in quality. I got one as a gift from a friend that was from Yankee Candle, and let me tell you, not only did it smell for months and month on end, but even after the oil had dried out it had a very strong scent. If this is a high quality diffuser, you could put it in a very large room and it will work well! It really depends on the quality of the reeds and the oil itself. 

And off topic, but can I just tell you how jealous I am that you have a Ross near you? There is none anywhere remotely close to MA and one of my favorite DIY youtubers is always finding fantastic products at Ross to use in her projects and I so desperately want to go to one LOL


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 7, 2015)

This is my 1st PSMH box and I have to say I am liking it. I L.O.V.E. traveling and have 2 trips in the works so a lot of this will be useful.

The diffuser will NOT be traveling with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , and while not a fan of cucumber I am hoping the lemon is the dominant scent. I needed a new one of these for the master bathroom.

The bag (can't understand the $40 value) but will be great for beach vacations for my Kindle and phone since my beach bag is mesh and sand gets everywhere. It will also be great for keeping toiletries in my carry-on.  I will be able to easily see what I need.

The Bliss I am interested in trying.

The brush is great for my travel bag to just leave in there so I don't need to always remember to pack mine.

I won't use the list pad but I am putting together a bunch of travel stuff for my recently divorced friend who will be going to London next year with me to celebrate our *gulp* 50th birthdays.  Money is tight for her so I have been putting together a bag of stuff that she won't have to go buy like sleep mask, neck pillow, travel blanket, packing cubes, in-flight toiletries, etc so she can save her money to have fun in London.  The little pad would just be a fun thing to add to the mix.

I have been interested in trying the Benefit Roller lash and Porefessional seems to be a hit, too.

I am sure my 11 yo daughter will be happy to steal the popcorn.

I signed up for this box after canceling Ipsy + Boxycharm.  With a 3 mo sub + a coupon the are about the same monthly cost.  I will be using WAY more of the PSMH contents than I ever do from the other two, so the value is definitely there for me.  I also got suckered into the Resort Box because it was travel related.   :blush2: Hopefully, it will be worth it, as well!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 7, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> This is my 1st PSMH box and I have to say I am liking it. I L.O.V.E. traveling and have 2 trips in the works so a lot of this will be useful.
> 
> The diffuser will NOT be traveling with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , and while not a fan of cucumber I am hoping the lemon is the dominant scent. I needed a new one of these for the master bathroom.
> 
> ...


Even though this box is a miss for me, I still think that PSMH is THE best subscription for the price, overall. I'm constantly surprised by the products included, and I think out of all the subscriptions I've received, I put the items in popsugar to use most often. I actually bought this months Allure Sample Socitety so I could try the Roller Lash, so now I guess I'll have two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do love the Porefessional- I have massive pores on my nose and I just pat a small amount of it onto my nose and it really really helps! I'm happy to have those little extras in the box this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2015)

I have to agree with you.  Even though sometimes Popsugar is a miss (for me... and really, it's pretty rare, I normally slobber all over my PS boxes with happiness and delight), I think they're one of the best subscription boxes out there.  Absolutely.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 7, 2015)

has anyone seen any activity in shipping? :/


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm excited to try the rollerball mascara &amp; love the mini wet brush- that will definitely be thrown into my purse for daily use. The reed diffuser will sit in my vanity/dressing room- it will be enjoyed daily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything else is a miss for me but that's ok, but that's what trade boards are for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 8, 2015)

Totally agree. Even when boxes/products are a miss for me they are still usually great items that I can gift or swap. Popsugar is one sub I'll probably always be excited about. I just spent the last week on Marco Island &amp; Key West &amp; used my Popsugar Kooringal Giselle crushable sun hat, Samudra fold-over pouch, pink wet brush, Sachin + Bibi sarong &amp; my two Sisco Berluti bracelet sets every day! I was like a walking billboard haha!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 8, 2015)

moonandsun said:


> Seriously $40 value for that plastic pouch? Someone in the valuation dep't must have over-inhaled cucumber diffuser fumes while coming up with that. The neon pink and the pineapple design don't offend me, though, so I'll use it. I'll be sure to put it in the hotel safe when I travel due to its high value.


Bahahahaaa


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> has anyone seen any activity in shipping? :/


Yes, mine has moved from CA to UT last night.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 8, 2015)

Something STRANGE just happened with my credit card and my PSMH box.

I had been a charter subscriber under another email addy. Cancelled the box a few months ago.

I signed up using a* different email address* and a  very small discount code last month- I think it was for $5 off. I did get a Feb. box although they said I wouldn't.

When the Resort Box was still available, I ordered one, and was charged that day, March 5. The charge is still charged. I assume that I will receive the Resort Box.* I ordered it under my " old" PSMH email address because it is my primary email address and I forgot that I signed up last month using a different email addy. *I hope this is clear- two email addys, one subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. One resort box ordered and receipt received.

However, there is a $39.99 credit from PSMH that just went through my account. The charge was ALSO made on March 5.

I don't know if they thought I wanted to resub. under the old email, or if this was a refund for the March box because it sold out and although I HAVE a current subscription, they didn't honor my subscription.

I can't find any info using either email that would tell me what they've done. Also, they've not sent me any email saying I won't get March box as a subscriber. I can't see that the email account I'm using as a current subscriber has ever been charged for March yet, though it does list " March" as my next box to receive in the " My Account" part.

*Has anyone else ever had them refund a month's box without asking and without explanation and just not send one to you as a subscriber?*
I tend to think they were going by the old account and re-activating that subscription, then realized I'm already getting a subscription under a different email, but I'm not a mind reader. 

IF you have had them cancel your monthly sub. because they were oversold, please say so. The refund without explanation is concerning. Thank you for reading!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 8, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know why this box is meh.  It doesn't seem like it should be but for some reason it is.  Maybe it's because I don't have it in hand.
> 
> I think it might be the neon plastic pink thing that brings it down because the diffuser looks great, the Bliss is a nice product I will use and HalfPops are freaking amazing!
> 
> ...


It feels meh to me because it feels like a rerun. Diffuser we got last year, half pops also were last year weren't they? and the wet brush, also last year. The mascara I just got in Birchbox and its ok, but bad, not amazing. So that leaves the Bliss and the over priced bag. I'm usually pretty positive about popsugar so sorry to be negative  I'm sure I'll be more positive when I get it.


----------



## liliana.ro (Mar 9, 2015)

I really wish the bag was clear and not so neon. I really don't see a $40 value in it though, especially since it's not even for sale.

I don't know if I'll use it. Everything else, with exception to the useless notepad, looks great!

I love Benefit. I bought a sample of the Rollerlash and wish I had waited but I'm glad there is some make up included.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 9, 2015)

blank2aa said:


> Call me crazy but I really like this box! On a side note does anybody else get their tracking number after its already delivered? This happens to me every month!


This happens to me every month as well! At least, it has since the website change.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm really "meh" about this month's box and for some reason I feel guilty about it! I'm trying to love the items, b/c I love Popsugar and they have really impressed me the past few months. I've been getting Popsugar for over a year now, with the exception of May and June last year when I took a break (and regretted it!)

I love scented items and I think the reed diffusers are okay, but pretty much the only place it would work in my home is in my bathroom and sadly I don't have a place for it there, either. I will use the pineapple bag inside my beach bag to hold my keys, phone, chapstick, etc. so I'm actually looking forward to that item. The wet brush would be awesome if it were a normal sized brush. I carry a smallish purse so I won't be able to fit that brush in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I can keep it in my car, though.

I personally just don't really see the value in the box this month. Ah well, you win some you lose some. April better knock my socks off, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 9, 2015)

I wish my box would ship already. It seems to be taking awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 9, 2015)

Charged last Thursday still no tracking and doesn't show up in my FedEx account. Boo!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 9, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Totally agree. Even when boxes/products are a miss for me they are still usually great items that I can gift or swap. Popsugar is one sub I'll probably always be excited about. I just spent the last week on Marco Island &amp; Key West &amp; used my Popsugar Kooringal Giselle crushable sun hat, Samudra fold-over pouch, pink wet brush, Sachin + Bibi sarong &amp; my two Sisco Berluti bracelet sets every day! I was like a walking billboard haha!


I Looooove my Kooringal hat! I use it all the time, it's the perfect size. I have the bad habit of buying big sunhats and then wanting to go postal when it flops in my face. I just packed my two Turkish towels for an upcoming trip to Hawaii, glad I am finally remembering to use them.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 9, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Totally agree. Even when boxes/products are a miss for me they are still usually great items that I can gift or swap. Popsugar is one sub I'll probably always be excited about. I just spent the last week on Marco Island &amp; Key West &amp; used my Popsugar Kooringal Giselle crushable sun hat, Samudra fold-over pouch, pink wet brush, Sachin + Bibi sarong &amp; my two Sisco Berluti bracelet sets every day! I was like a walking billboard haha!


I feel like if I saw you walking around I would be like YOU ARE MY PEOPLEEEEEE and instantly try to befriend you.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh man, this box is kinda a big old mehhhhh for me.
> 
> I might end up swapping almost the entire thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My initial thoughts, I hope I end up liking the box when I get it in person.

Scrub, I'll try it.

What to pack pad, meh I don't travel enough to use this, I also live close enough to the beach to walk there so if I ever forgot something I'd just go home and get it. Probably will trade this.

Wet brush, I'm actually really happy to get this, I gave the previous one to a friend with long hair, she loved it.

Benefit samples, I like both products but it'll be my third mascara (easy enough to swap/trade or give to my sister), I like the porefessional. 

Half pops, meh I don't like popcorn, it's something that always gets stuck in my teeth but my boyfriend will happily eat these.

Diffuser, meh. I'm a candle girl. I gave the last diffuser away for a wedding gift last time, and they loved it. I might gift this to my mom for her b-day or mother's day since she can't do super strong scents due to allergies or I'm sure it'll trade well.

The pouch, I was thinking if it's plastic it might work as a makeup bag. My fabric bags are always getting really dirty, with a plastic pouch I feel like I could wipe it out with a clorox wipe and it would be good as new. But I have a tendency to carry a lot of makeup around and don't really re-touch much it during the day so I might be tempted to carry too much with the size of this pouch. But I think if I can keep my make up down to a few things and fold it, it might work for my purse or work bag. 

I guess I like a little over half of the items.  We'll see how I feel when it gets here.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I feel like if I saw you walking around I would be like YOU ARE MY PEOPLEEEEEE and instantly try to befriend you.


Haha! I sometimes wonder if I'll meet a Popsugar friend when I'm wearing goodies from my boxes. I would have given you a big ol' hug!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 9, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> I Looooove my Kooringal hat! I use it all the time, it's the perfect size. I have the bad habit of buying big sunhats and then wanting to go postal when it flops in my face. I just packed my two Turkish towels for an upcoming trip to Hawaii, glad I am finally remembering to use them.


Me too! I have other bigger "fancier" beach hats but they don't pack in my beach bag like the Kooringal or bend just right. It's my favorite.


----------



## jackieee (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll use everything but the notepads. I don't travel a whole lot, and when I do, I prefer to hand write everything myself. So those will probably go in a drawer somewhere and I won't discover them again for years and years. 

The plastic bag looks like it's worth about $10 at most, but I WILL use it, so whatever. Super excited about the Benefit Roller Lash mascara...I've been wanting to try it, so I'm glad I didn't end up going out and getting it. I need a new diffuser badly, so that it exciting. It'll be good to have another Wet Brush around...my roommate and I use the pink one on a daily basis. Some probably think it's weird to share brushes, but whatever...we've been friends for 20 years, I don't care! But anyway, everything will get used but the travel pads.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 10, 2015)

Why the heck does it seem like boxes aren't shipping yet. I think I saw only 1 or 2 of you ladies have their boxes moving. I still don't have a shipping label up on FedEx, and this is the latest it's been.


----------



## raindrop (Mar 10, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Why the heck does it seem like boxes aren't shipping yet. I think I saw only 1 or 2 of you ladies have their boxes moving. I still don't have a shipping label up on FedEx, and this is the latest it's been.


I know, right?  Mine is still in processing.  I am actually going on a beach vacation this Friday, and this bag had a ton of stuff I'd use, but the odds of me getting it on time are about 0.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 10, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Why the heck does it seem like boxes aren't shipping yet. I think I saw only 1 or 2 of you ladies have their boxes moving. I still don't have a shipping label up on FedEx, and this is the latest it's been.


I emailed PS this morning about shipping, here is the generic response: Thanks for reaching out to us. We are still preparing shipment for the March box in the coming days. Subscribers will be notified shortly via email once their order has been processed and shipped. We thank you for your patience.
Please let us know if you have any other questions.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 10, 2015)

raindrop said:


> I know, right? Mine is still in processing. I am actually going on a beach vacation this Friday, and this bag had a ton of stuff I'd use, but the odds of me getting it on time are about 0.


Sorry about not having your box, but have fun on your vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Mar 10, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Sorry about not having your box, but have fun on your vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, I will!  It's a 'family' vacation though, so the fun of a beach vacation will be severely tempered by 7 people sharing a two bedroom condo.  Deep breaths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 10, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I emailed PS this morning about shipping, here is the generic response: Thanks for reaching out to us. We are still preparing shipment for the March box in the coming days. Subscribers will be notified shortly via email once their order has been processed and shipped. We thank you for your patience.
> 
> Please let us know if you have any other questions.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they knew they were delayed so they leaked the contents to bloggers knowing people would not be all up in arms of it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 10, 2015)

is this a delay though?  I got the impression from the email they sent in Feb that they were going to do their best to get that month's box to us in time for V day, but after that they were going back to their previous shipping methods?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2015)

Ha March boxes are not even shipping and the April theme was released already!  WTG PopSugar!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> is this a delay though? I got the impression from the email they sent in Feb that they were going to do their best to get that month's box to us in time for V day, but after that they were going back to their previous shipping methods?


I guess I was lucky, because with the exception of the holidays, according to my previous ship dates, this is now after the usual time mine ships out.


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 10, 2015)

Something strange is going on. They took out this month's payment last week, but today they credited my bank the amount??? Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Christine Radice (Mar 10, 2015)

Fedex shows a tracking number for my box but too soon to have an ETA on it.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 10, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Why the heck does it seem like boxes aren't shipping yet. I think I saw only 1 or 2 of you ladies have their boxes moving. I still don't have a shipping label up on FedEx, and this is the latest it's been.


I don't have a shipping label made yet either but I'm trying to be patient because I'm not really super excited about the contents anyway. I usually have my box in my hot little hands by now. 

Also, the pink neon bag totally feels like a cheap version of the OneTruffle.com clear plastic beach bag that we received a few years ago in the summer LE box. I still use that one in my beach bag on a weekly basis. I love the black hat we received because it's so easily packable and still looks chic and I recently decided to part with my House of Harlow sunglasses from the same box.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 11, 2015)

I can't find it on their website, and I'm too lazy to dig back through the January thread... but didn't they change their shipping policy? Separately from the February thing. I feel like they changed the date they have to ship by to the 20th or 25th? This might just be the new normal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Mar 11, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Something strange is going on. They took out this month's payment last week, but today they credited my bank the amount??? Did this happen to anyone else?


Yes, this happened to me too. :/  Not sure what the heck is going on!


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 11, 2015)

I got the refund too.... So weird!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 11, 2015)

Did you know they refunded you by checking your PS account or by checking your credit card? On my PS acct it shows my tracking is "processing" so am I safe?  Sorry this happened to you ladies. I hope it gets resolved and you get your boxes!


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 11, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Something strange is going on. They took out this month's payment last week, but today they credited my bank the amount??? Did this happen to anyone else?


Same thing happened to me. I contacted support about it, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2015)

how weird with the refunds. I didn't have this happen and just finally today got a shipping notice.


----------



## JENNIER (Mar 11, 2015)

By bank notified me that I had a credit of 39.95. So I checked my popsugar account and it still says my next shipment is the March box...


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 11, 2015)

rubyjuls said:


> Same thing happened to me. I contacted support about it, but haven't heard back yet.


Ok, good. Please let me know what response you get.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaistone (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok, So this is the response I received:

"Thanks for reaching out to us. We apologize for the confusion with your subscription. You were billed and refunded in error. No worries. You are still set to receive March's box. We will attempt to bill you again in the next few business days.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support"

...I'm having mixed emotions... :smilehappyyes:   :wassatt:   :laughno:


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 11, 2015)

I just got that same response!


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 11, 2015)

I dont understand why they would refund the money just to charge us again. That doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## Livelaughlovexo (Mar 11, 2015)

From my understanding, the billing for popsugar is automatic. Somehow there was an error which refunded people (including myself).


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 11, 2015)

My charge went through and I was just now billed a second time. It is pending, but I am still mad.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 11, 2015)

I read that the Apple sites had problems for the first half of the day. May be a related problem


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Mar 12, 2015)

If you purchased your box prior to the first of the month, or you are an existing subscriber, your POPSUGAR Must Have box will ship by the 20th of the month, or the following business day if the projected shipment date is a holiday, or as otherwise indicated in your account. Please note, if your account was placed on a billing hold, you will be subject to further shipping delays. Your Subscriptions tab will initially display that your box is "pending" while your order is processing. When your box ships out, the "pending" message on your account settings will update to reflect your tracking information. All POPSUGAR Must Have boxes should arrive an estimated 5-10 business days after they ship. You will also receive an email with a tracking number so you can follow your package's progress.

I guess no later than the 20th for shipping &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Livelaughlovexo (Mar 12, 2015)

Ashley Deffert said:


> If you purchased your box prior to the first of the month, or you are an existing subscriber, your POPSUGAR Must Have box will ship by the 20th of the month, or the following business day if the projected shipment date is a holiday, or as otherwise indicated in your account. Please note, if your account was placed on a billing hold, you will be subject to further shipping delays. Your Subscriptions tab will initially display that your box is "pending" while your order is processing. When your box ships out, the "pending" message on your account settings will update to reflect your tracking information. All POPSUGAR Must Have boxes should arrive an estimated 5-10 business days after they ship. You will also receive an email with a tracking number so you can follow your package's progress.
> 
> I guess no later than the 20th for shipping &lt;_&lt;


I feel that my box will ship soon. My account says processing for march (and i was re charged last night). My account says april is my next box. Soo well see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 12, 2015)

Livelaughlovexo said:


> I feel that my box will ship soon. My account says processing for march (and i was re charged last night). My account says april is my next box. Soo well see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope you are correct. Mine has been processing for a week and not even a shipping label created yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine finally switched to processing!.


----------



## T.lynn (Mar 13, 2015)

I received the email on 03/11 that my box has shipped. Fed Ex is showing a delivery of Monday, March 23. I thought the shipping was supposed to be quicker? My last box was shipped and received within two days. Now this is taking almost 2 weeks to receive? That is ridiculous.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 13, 2015)

T.lynn said:


> I received the email on 03/11 that my box has shipped. Fed Ex is showing a delivery of Monday, March 23. I thought the shipping was supposed to be quicker? My last box was shipped and received within two days. Now this is taking almost 2 weeks to receive? That is ridiculous.


Their delivery estimates are notoriously off - my box usually has an estimate of 5/6 business days and arrives in 2/3. I know other people here have the same experience. It also depends where you live in relation to their shipping hubs. They ship from CA and NY - it sometimes seems like the CA boxes takes a little longer? I live relatively close to the NY warehouse and also close to two FedEx hubs, so I think my box tends to arrive a little faster than most. FedEx Super Saver is also really bad about sending packages all over the place on a nonsensical route since they are "low priority." I would love it if someone who worked their could explain to us how that works, lol.

The shipping was only "faster" for last month, when they upgraded everyone to Ground instead of Super Saver. The wording of the announcement was a little confusing though.


----------



## T.lynn (Mar 13, 2015)

hilaryrose90 said:


> Their delivery estimates are notoriously off - my box usually has an estimate of 5/6 business days and arrives in 2/3. I know other people here have the same experience. It also depends where you live in relation to their shipping hubs. They ship from CA and NY - it sometimes seems like the CA boxes takes a little longer? I live relatively close to the NY warehouse and also close to two FedEx hubs, so I think my box tends to arrive a little faster than most. FedEx Super Saver is also really bad about sending packages all over the place on a nonsensical route since they are "low priority." I would love it if someone who worked their could explain to us how that works, lol.
> 
> The shipping was only "faster" for last month, when they upgraded everyone to Ground instead of Super Saver. The wording of the announcement was a little confusing though.


I thought the quicker delivery was a permanent thing . That stinks. I guess I can expect my package to come when it says basically. Since I signed up with PopSugar the mailman usually delivers the package no sooner than one or two days prior to what FedEx says. Oh well.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

Personally, I would be happy if my darn box just shipped. I would have thought with a prepaid sub they could print the label, and slap it on the box. There is no money to take, they already have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Mar 13, 2015)

Just checked my account and my box shipped yesterday from NY with an estimated delivery date of Monday 3/23.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Mar 13, 2015)

Yippy, I got a shipping notice from PS. It's weird though, it is not showing in my Fedex tracker, because when you click on the tracking number, and it's suppose to show your name and address in the upper right hand corner, it only shows my city and state. Oh well, at least it's coming, ETA is Friday 20th, from NY.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 13, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Yippy, I got a shipping notice from PS. It's weird though, it is not showing in my Fedex tracker, because when you click on the tracking number, and it's suppose to show your name and address in the upper right hand corner, it only shows my city and state. Oh well, at least it's coming, ETA is Friday 20th, from NY.


Thats funny because mine shipped too and I didn't get any info from Popsugar but its in my tracker, estimated delivery date 3/19, hoping that bumps up a bit but so excited for some fun mail.  Now I m ready for the Resort box come on pop sugar boxes come to mama


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2015)

I always get my Popsugar boxes faster than FedEx estimates. Usually 2 days faster but sometimes three.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a label and movement! 2.6lbs and usually if it starts moving on Friday, I get it on Tuesday! Yaaaay.


----------



## specialtoes (Mar 14, 2015)

I got my box yesterday. I wasn't excited by the spoilers and still felt pretty 'meh' when I had it in my hands. On the bright side, I already traded the pouch for things I did really want! I've never tried an infuser, but set it up last night and it seemed pretty strong, in a good way, but I guess the real test of quality is whether the scent wears out fast? The half pops taste like corn nuts. My son was excited about the little brush. Definitely a downer of a box compared to last month though!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm excited about the pouch, personally, and will try and trade for a few more. I got tracking today - seems like I will get my box early next week.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Mar 14, 2015)

Received the box today, and I wasn't too excited either. Normally I'm stalking my mailman for Popsugar but this arrived and I was slightly indifferent.

The scrub was packaged nicely, I didn't smell the diffuser as I am trading most of my box but it looked like a nice item. The Samdura bag is an absolute joke. It's even more flimsy and cheap than I could have imagined. I would hardly pay $4 let alone $40. The travel pad is cute- and small enough to keep in a desk drawer. The brush is very cute too, and the perfect size for keeping in your car. The Benefit items are what I expected.

Keeping my fingers crossed for an awesome April box!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine should be here Monday. It doesn't sound like a great box but it's still fun opening a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2015)

My review of the box is a resounding "meh." What happened to the days when we would get at least one high-value item? All the items in this box seem like stuff you would find in the bargain bin at TJ Maxx. The pouch, which I thought looked cute in pics, is very cheap looking in person. I am not convinced that even the retail value of these items adds up to $35.

Not too impressed with Popsugar these last couple months.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 15, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My review of the box is a resounding "meh." What happened to the days when we would get at least one high-value item? All the items in this box seem like stuff you would find in the bargain bin at TJ Maxx. The pouch, which I thought looked cute in pics, is very cheap looking in person. I am not convinced that even the retail value of these items adds up to $35.
> 
> Not too impressed with Popsugar these last couple months.


 I'm a die-hard Ross shopper, and am looking forward to TJ Maxx opening a store here within the month. Since these boxes are sold out before I can even get interested, I'll have more to spend locally on my "retail therapy" trips . Here's hoping popsugar's got something to Wow everyone in April.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My review of the box is a resounding "meh." What happened to the days when we would get at least one high-value item? All the items in this box seem like stuff you would find in the bargain bin at TJ Maxx. The pouch, which I thought looked cute in pics, is very cheap looking in person. I am not convinced that even the retail value of these items adds up to $35.
> 
> Not too impressed with Popsugar these last couple months.


While I can agree with you on this month's box, I thought the January and February boxes were fantastic!! Last month was probably one of my favorite boxes in a really long time. Even if there wasn't anything you liked in it, you must at least agree that there was lovely curation and a great value last month. It seemed to have resounding positive feedback for the most part.

I don't think PopSugar is doing too poorly- if anything I feel like boxes have been improving since I subscribed, my first box being December 2013. Of course there are months (like this one for example) that I'm not in love with, but they still manage to come out as my favorite subscription for the money I apy each month. I still cannot find a box that manages to fit products from all categories each month as well as such a high value in their boxes. 

That pink pouch though...all I have to say is it's going in the gift pile and hopefully I can find a friend who likes cheap plastic and pineapple prints. =/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2015)

I didn't really like much in last month's box and still felt everything was cheaper/lower quality than in the past, but do agree that the curation was cute.

I just feel like if this trend continues, It probably means they're making a change from the previous higher-value/higher end boxes of the past. It just hasn't felt like as good of a deal lately at all to me. In the past, when I got one nice item like a palette or a scarf it definitely felt like a good value, even if the other stuff was cheaper or less interesting. (PS: I shop at TJ Maxx too, of course, but there I pick my own stuff and can get it cheaper


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 15, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I didn't really like much in last month's box and still felt everything was cheaper/lower quality than in the past, but do agree that the curation was cute.
> 
> I just feel like if this trend continues, It probably means they're making a change from the previous higher-value/higher end boxes of the past. It just hasn't felt like as good of a deal lately at all to me. In the past, when I got one nice item like a palette or a scarf it definitely felt like a good value, even if the other stuff was cheaper or less interesting. (PS: I shop at TJ Maxx too, of course, but there I pick my own stuff and can get it cheaper )


I'll be honest- the Chuao Chocolate bar blinded me to everything else in the box last month lol...omg Chuao is everythingggg.

I really love Baublebar jewlery as well, although the necklace wasn't a great representation of the quality of their pieces.


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 15, 2015)

After seeing all of the spoilers, I realized I had not received a shipping email for March. I wrote them to ask about status.  They replied by saying that I had a GIFT subscription that did not renew, so I would not be receiving a March box (and it's sold out).  What's funny? I wrote them at the end of February to ask about the status of my account because I had bought some gift boxes (remember those great boxes for $20??) and my account has so many orders on it, I wanted clarification.  I kept their response saying "you are good to go for March."

I leaned on them hard, sent them copies of the emails I had saying I would receive the March box and that they screwed up. I said I'd accept nothing less than at least one free box.  They agreed and as a "one time favor" they will give me a free box, but it won't be until April.  I think I'm fine with that after seeing the March box. My skin is sensitive so the scrub was iffy for me; another diffuser? whatevs.  That pouch? Don't need and it's not near the value they give it.

so what made me mad at first has turned out okay. I hope everyone enjoys the March box. Here's hoping April is great - but for free, I won't complain!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 15, 2015)

MUHoarder said:


> After seeing all of the spoilers, I realized I had not received a shipping email for March. I wrote them to ask about status.  They replied by saying that I had a GIFT subscription that did not renew, so I would not be receiving a March box (and it's sold out).  What's funny? I wrote them at the end of February to ask about the status of my account because I had bought some gift boxes (remember those great boxes for $20??) and my account has so many orders on it, I wanted clarification.  I kept their response saying "you are good to go for March."
> 
> I leaned on them hard, sent them copies of the emails I had saying I would receive the March box and that they screwed up. I said I'd accept nothing less than at least one free box.  They agreed and as a "one time favor" they will give me a free box, but it won't be until April.  I think I'm fine with that after seeing the March box. My skin is sensitive so the scrub was iffy for me; another diffuser? whatevs.  That pouch? Don't need and it's not near the value they give it.
> 
> so what made me mad at first has turned out okay. I hope everyone enjoys the March box. Here's hoping April is great - but for free, I won't complain!


Oh man thats a bummer but at least you got them to give you a free box.  Hopefully April will be awesome!  Sorry you had to deal with that though.


----------



## MUHoarder (Mar 15, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Oh man thats a bummer but at least you got them to give you a free box.  Hopefully April will be awesome!  Sorry you had to deal with that though.


 Thanks!

What upset me the most is that I wrote them in February to avoid exactly what happened - that I'd assume I had a subscription but didn't and that I'd miss a box.  I told them that, and that if they'd told me I had only a gift sub, I would have had time to sign up before it sold out. Oh well, this will be okay since (from my perspective) the box isn't that great.

i was also surprised they gave me the free box. I guess my proof of emails was evidence it was their fault.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 15, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Yippy, I got a shipping notice from PS. It's weird though, it is not showing in my Fedex tracker, because when you click on the tracking number, and it's suppose to show your name and address in the upper right hand corner, it only shows my city and state. Oh well, at least it's coming, ETA is Friday 20th, from NY.


My box arrived yesterday and without any notification from PSMH and it wasn't on my FedEx Tracker either (and still isn't). I'm glad I'm not the only one. 

Also, I really love the diffuser scent and my husband thinks it's really powerful (I have a terrible sense of smell, so it doesn't smell strong to me at all). I moved it to our master bath and the smell definitely has permeated our entire bathroom and bedroom even with the bathroom door closed. The plastic pouch on the other hand, I'm really disappointed in it. I used it today in my beach bag to use as a wet bag for my youngest daughter's swim suit and swim diapers. I folded it and the plastic is now permanently creased. Lastly, I feel like we usually received full size food items and I've purchased the Halfpops before in the past from Whole Foods and this is not a full size bag like I've ever seen or purchased but like 1/3 of the regular size. This just feels like an off month for them. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a great Resort Box.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Mar 16, 2015)

When I think about it... they've changed their website, the box size, their shipping date, and now it seems they have changed the items they include in the box. Before it was mostly full sized items and one would be high dollar, now we're getting some full sized items and some deluxe sized and they're all lower valued. Popsugars old boxes would have included a full sized Benefit product versus this months deluxe samples of Porefessional and Roller mascara. Depending on the box, I don't mind their new style but this months box doesn't feel special. I was excited about the pouch but after hearing from people who have theirs, it seems cheap and makes me sad. The only thing I care for in this box is the deluxe sample of mascara (which seems like something my Ipsy would send me) and the wet brush, but even that isn't full sized. I always prepay my boxes and am about to purchase 3 more months so I can be paid until Septembers box but I don't think I will prepay longer just yet.. I want to see if Popsugar goes down or gets their crap together.


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 16, 2015)

MUHoarder said:


> After seeing all of the spoilers, I realized I had not received a shipping email for March. I wrote them to ask about status.  They replied by saying that I had a GIFT subscription that did not renew, so I would not be receiving a March box (and it's sold out).  What's funny? I wrote them at the end of February to ask about the status of my account because I had bought some gift boxes (remember those great boxes for $20??) and my account has so many orders on it, I wanted clarification.  I kept their response saying "you are good to go for March."
> 
> I leaned on them hard, sent them copies of the emails I had saying I would receive the March box and that they screwed up. I said I'd accept nothing less than at least one free box.  They agreed and as a "one time favor" they will give me a free box, but it won't be until April.  I think I'm fine with that after seeing the March box. My skin is sensitive so the scrub was iffy for me; another diffuser? whatevs.  That pouch? Don't need and it's not near the value they give it.
> 
> so what made me mad at first has turned out okay. I hope everyone enjoys the March box. Here's hoping April is great - but for free, I won't complain!


Their customer service frustrates me so much.  They make it seem like everything they do is a huge inconvenience for them, and they are never in the wrong.  Like this, clearly they were wrong so it's not a "favor" to provide you with the what they promised you.  They deleted me referrals with the last site update, and "as a one time favor" added them back (after like three emails back and forth).


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 16, 2015)

I got my box today. As I expected, the only items I like are the diffuser and the wet brush. It's not a winner for me, but the diffuser smells wonderful and I really like my other wet brush, so I'm feeling better about this month than last month (when not a single items was usable to me.) I'm hoping for a great box next month.


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> northwest22, on 16 Mar 2015 - 4:55 PM, said:I got my box today. As I expected, the only items I like are the diffuser and the wet brush. It's not a winner for me, but the diffuser smells wonderful and I really like my other wet brush, so I'm feeling better about this month than last month (when not a single items was usable to me.) I'm hoping for a great box next month.


I'm with you although I have to say that I had such LOW expectations for the "bag/pouch" that it's not so bad.  I'm sure someone in the family can use it.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2015)

I got my box today too and the diffuser is nice. I like the lemon cucumber scent I got. The wet brush is good too and I can find some use for the pouch. I also had very low expectations for this box and now after opening it, it's ok.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2015)

MET said:


> I'm with you although I have to say that I had such LOW expectations for the "bag/pouch" that it's not so bad.  I'm sure someone in the family can use it.


Ok, glad people are lowing expectations on the pouch then.


----------



## liliana.ro (Mar 17, 2015)

I wish that they would stop with the special collaborations that end up taking so much of the box's value. It seems like they inflate the prices by so much! Like the cutting board last month was tiny for the est. RV. And the Baublebar necklace would be like $7 at Target (seriously, I bought one just like it a few months ago)

This month is the plastic/vinyl bag that you could pick up for $1 at the Dollar Tree.

December was a big hit for me and I wish they would keep to that format. The scarf, the necklace, the cupcake mix (the best!), etc... I thought it was great curation and really had great value.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 17, 2015)

My box always comes from NY but this month it is from CA so now it's taking even longer to get here. I'll have forgotten all the spoilers by the time I get it lol


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 17, 2015)

MUHoarder said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What upset me the most is that I wrote them in February to avoid exactly what happened - that I'd assume I had a subscription but didn't and that I'd miss a box.  I told them that, and that if they'd told me I had only a gift sub, I would have had time to sign up before it sold out. Oh well, this will be okay since (from my perspective) the box isn't that great.
> 
> i was also surprised they gave me the free box.


A similar thing happened to me with the February box. I am still ticked I didn't get that box because of customer service's flub. I had referral boxes and that was my last of three, for whatever reason (and after 10 plus confirmation emails that I'd be fine), they cancelled my account. After a bunch more emails they fixed it and because I had problems every month, they gave me March free. After two weeks, my Feb box still hadn't shown up, so I emailed multiple times and they basically said they were wrong and sorry, but that Feb was sold out. I was like say whaaaaat?! You already said it's on it's way! No. It wasn't. They tried to tell me they would give me a freebie box to fix it, but I said they already had, so they gave me another.

So now I have March and April free, which is totally awesome, but not if they are subpar boxes compared to the amazing February box I missed because of them. Their customer service is still a hot a** mess. I know people will probably be saying I should just take those and shut it, but it's the principal. They told me many times it was coming, they fixed it, and they didn't. I hate to say I am done with them, but I think I might be after my free boxes are done next month.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 17, 2015)

Still waiting on replacement products. How long do they take? It's been a month since I emailed about my broken cutting board and they said they would send a replacement.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Still waiting on replacement products. How long do they take? It's been a month since I emailed about my broken cutting board and they said they would send a replacement.


I would send them another message and tell them you've been waiting a month.

They're usually pretty good with sending out replacements, but I didn't receive the First Aid Beauty product in my January box and waited a month and never got it. I messaged them again about it and got it within a week or two.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Got the box today - I got chipotle bbq popcorn which means that my fiancé will be eating it...  I was hoping for the sea salt. However, everything else in the box is great! Aside from the pink bag, of course. 

I did think it was weird that they put that little cardboard platform in the bottom instead of just sending a smaller box


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 17, 2015)

hilaryrose90 said:


> Got the box today - I got chipotle bbq popcorn which means that my fiancé will be eating it... I was hoping for the sea salt. However, everything else in the box is great! Aside from the pink bag, of course.
> 
> I did think it was weird that they put that little cardboard platform in the bottom instead of just sending a smaller box


I know. I looked underneath to see if it was housing some awesome product I had missed. Nope. Whomp whomp.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Mar 17, 2015)

I got the box today. I'm happy with it. I agree it could be better but it could be worse too! I LOVE the diffuser that is my favorite. I think I'm going to get more. The pouch is pretty cool (not $40 cool) but I like how neon the pineapples are. I'm excited to try the microdermabrasion. The wet brush is something I would have bought anyway. I want to try the benefit products and I like minis because I'm always on the go. I'm not crazy about the half pops. I prefer full popped popcorn. I'm classic that way. Im on the fence about the pack pad. I will probably swap it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2015)

I got my box today too. I love the pouch! not $40 love - more like $5 love!  I also love the diffuser!  smells amazing.  I am hoping to trade for a ton of more pouches. it brings out the teenager in me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Mar 18, 2015)

I got my box, love everything in it! That was first experience with half pops and they were delish as expected. The pouch, wet brush and packing slips will all be used for my upcoming trip to Hawaii. I opened the diffuser and while I'm not a big fan of cucumber, it's not bad, definitely powerful though. I haven't tried the scrub or the benefit items, but they will definitely get used as well.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Right now that pink pouch is the most popular item on the msa swap site. I posted mine and had swapped it within minutes. I was able to swap it (along with a few other items) for something I've been trying to swap for forever. So for me that big ol' pink neon pouch just became my favorite thing in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gotta love swapping.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

The cucumber diffuser is strong at first but now that I've had mine open for a few days, there is barely any scent. You can smell it close by but not very far.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 18, 2015)

Are all the wet brushes yellow?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

mine is


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Are all the wet brushes yellow?


Mine is too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Mine is too.


mine too.


----------



## Annie Culbertson (Mar 18, 2015)

I still haven't received my box and my account doesn't even say it's pending. Anyone else in this boat??


----------



## chachithegreat (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh wow, I hated those HalfPop things.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone that is still waiting for their box- I had no status on my box at all on the site, no shipping notification or backdoor tracking, and my box was hanging out on my porch today when I got home- so there is still hope! haha


----------



## midoridiva (Mar 19, 2015)

My box has had no movement since the 14th. Not sure why it will take two weeks (according to FedEx's site)  to come from California to Florida.


----------



## ChristinaC (Mar 19, 2015)

chachithegreat said:


> Oh wow, I hated those HalfPop things.


Seriously!  They were terrible. It's like they collected the burnt bits from a popcorn factory and decided to spice them up and sell them.  Yuck. 

Edited to add: I got the chipotle bbq flavor. They seriously tasted like crunchy burnt spice.  Kind of reminded me of corn nuts in texture.   Maybe the other flavors are better? I'm not running out to buy them, but I guess I'd be open to trying them lol.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 19, 2015)

Got my box last night, as suspected I'm still majorly meh on it.

Still going to use/try the scrub. Tried the brush and it works, but I'm not wowed by it, will use the porefessional.

Swapping the note pad, the diffuser (nice scent but it feels kinda cheap to me) and the mascara since it's my third time getting this mascara.

I'm undecided about the pouch, it might make a nice beach pouch for sunscreens, after sun lotion and my foot wipes to get the sand off my feet.

The half pops, I didn't eat them, gave them to my boyfriend, he ate half the bag, nothing special.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought we had a dedicated trades list for PS items, but can't find it after looking? :/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 19, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I thought we had a dedicated trades list for PS items, but can't find it after looking? :/


While we have had threads for a specific month's box, there doesn't appear to be a single thread dedicated to all PSMH trades, so I created one here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136402-popsugar-trades/

(Weird since I also remembered there being one, but maybe I'm thinking of Nina Garcia?)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone who loves Baublebar, the co. That did the necklace last month, they're having a 30% off site wide sale with code SPRING30. I love their stuff!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 20, 2015)

I got my box yesterday, and I actually really like it.  Is it their best or close to best box?  Nah.  But it's solid.  I LOVE the diffuser and will be looking for some more to swap for.  The half pops (I got the butter and sea salt) tasted like yummier, healthier Corn Nuts, and the rest of the stuff is useful and will be handy.  I actually like the pouch, it's totally cute to throw in a beach or pool bag, it will get used.  The only thing I could care less about is the travel packing pad-really because I don't go anywhere very often, but it will get used when we do go on trips. 

PS remains my fave sub for overall value and useful things.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Mar 20, 2015)

I actually really like my March box. I LOVE the scent of the diffuser, and am a huge Wet brush fan so I am happy to have another. I will use the rest of the items for my travels this summer and will be trying the popcorn tomorrow night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I tried the popcorn today and actually liked it. I got the regular sea salt and it was good. Wasn't sure if I was going to like it but ended up eating a half a bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Weebs (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess I'm the crazy one here because I really, really, really LOVE those half pops (I got butter and sea salt).  When my BF makes regular popcorn, I'm the one who is always digging for the half popped kernels at the bottom of the bowl.  

The rest of the box was fairly good for me too.... I put the diffuser on top of my desk two days ago (desk shelf above me) and I'm still getting whiffs of it every now and then.  It's a nice light, clean scent.  The pink bag really isn't my style but it will be very useful for summer pool time.  I love my two Wet brushes that I already own so this little one if going into my car - I love to drive with the windows down when the weather permits so it's handy for a quick brush of my hair before I get out of the car!  I have not tried the scrub yet but I'm sure I'll love it.  The only thing I won't get any use out of is the packing list note pad thing.  I honestly think that should have been in the resort box instead....


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 21, 2015)

So this isn't my fave box, I got the black friday 6mth. deal so its worth what I spent but probably my least favorite box.  That said I have the reed diffuser out and its smells fresh and its not overpowering or irritating ( I m very sensitive to scents),I do like the little wet brush I wasnt subscribed when they sent the full size one out, I used the bLiss last night and it was a fun little spa night my skin feels very soft and smooth and my makeup went on so smooth this am, I did not like the food item at all- I got the chipolte Bbq one and it just tasted like burnt bits of un popped popcorn to me- it almost kinda felt like it was going to break my teeth- I like my corn fully popped I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />,  the benefit items redeem the box for me a bit but I do wish at least one of them was full size, really like the mascara, the pink bag is just odd and the value they are pricing it at is nonsensical to me but anyhoo, the pack pad is a cute idea but in reality it will probably never get used.  All in all I will use some of the box but I am glad I didn't pay full price for this one.  Come on April bring it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 21, 2015)

I love watching unboxing videos of these boxes and there is such a varying reaction to this box it's kinda funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feverof103 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm loving the diffuser!  I put it in our master bathroom last week and the scent is lovely...and I'm surprised by how well it permeates the room.  I'll probably order something else from greenmarket with the coupon.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 24, 2015)

feverof103 said:


> I'm loving the diffuser!  I put it in our master bathroom last week and the scent is lovely...and I'm surprised by how well it permeates the room.  I'll probably order something else from greenmarket with the coupon.


Me, too.  I am not a fan of cucumber but the melding of the 2 scents smells like watermelon to me.  It has great throw, too.  I am considering ordering more, too.  I also like how simple the bottle and label are, so many diffusers have frilly details I don't care for.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 24, 2015)

feverof103 said:


> I'm loving the diffuser!  I put it in our master bathroom last week and the scent is lovely...and I'm surprised by how well it permeates the room.  I'll probably order something else from greenmarket with the coupon.


I loved it the first day I put it out but honestly now like 4 days later I don't smell it at all.  I don't think its just that I got used to it either because even when entering after being out all day I don't smell anything. Did anybody else find it was lovely and smellable the first day and then after a day or so the smell seemed much fainter or totally non existent? Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't smell mine anymore either. I just remember that it said to occasionally turn the "sticks" around to refresh the smell. I just did that and can smell it again through out the room.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 25, 2015)

I ate my half pops last night and I actually loved them (I think I'm the first to get the chipotle ones who felt that way).  They definitely remind me of corn nuts, the crunch and spice were exactly what I was in the mood for.  I wanted to order some off amazon but they don't appear to have any chipotle.  I wish they carried a variety pack of the 2 oz bags, but I guess I can create my own on the half pops website.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 25, 2015)

does anybody still have the coupon code for the diffuser.  I've been trying to swap for one but everyone has been posting it's heavy to ship so I've had no luck.  I might as well just buy another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Mar 25, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I ate my half pops last night and I actually loved them (I think I'm the first to get the chipotle ones who felt that way).  They definitely remind me of corn nuts, the crunch and spice were exactly what I was in the mood for.  I wanted to order some off amazon but they don't appear to have any chipotle.  I wish they carried a variety pack of the 2 oz bags, but I guess I can create my own on the half pops website.


Costco sells the Sea Salt flavor of the Halfpops


----------



## Brandi Bandz (Mar 25, 2015)

Did anyone else's diffuser oil turn black?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Brandi Bandz said:


> Did anyone else's diffuser oil turn black?


I just checked and mine is black too. I hadn't noticed it before. That's weird.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Brandi Bandz said:


> Did anyone else's diffuser oil turn black?


Yes it looks icky but I m guessing its from the sticks


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Take your reeds out for a second, is it still black?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 25, 2015)

It's the dye from the sticks. I actually prefer it dark.  :wacko:


----------



## Brandi Bandz (Mar 25, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Take your reeds out for a second, is it still black?


Yes still black, I'm guessing its the dye from the sticks like someone else mentioned. Oh well!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Brandi Bandz said:


> Yes still black, I'm guessing its the dye from the sticks like someone else mentioned. Oh well!


Yea i m sure there is some in there dye but on the mantle with the sticks in it looks super black when I take them out its only slightly darker than what it was it very funny I guess the way the light hits it with the sticks in there.  I totally didn't notice though until I read it on here her her


----------



## Weebs (Mar 25, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I ate my half pops last night and I actually loved them (I think I'm the first to get the chipotle ones who felt that way).  They definitely remind me of corn nuts, the crunch and spice were exactly what I was in the mood for.  I wanted to order some off amazon but they don't appear to have any chipotle.  I wish they carried a variety pack of the 2 oz bags, but I guess I can create my own on the half pops website.


OMG I just did this.  I ordered 4 of the 2oz sea salt and butter and 2 of everything else in the 2oz size.  I LOVE these half pop things.  Seriously... so yummy.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 26, 2015)

Weebs said:


> OMG I just did this.  I ordered 4 of the 2oz sea salt and butter and 2 of everything else in the 2oz size.  I LOVE these half pop things.  Seriously... so yummy.


Haa, I had the exact same order in my cart except 5 of the chipotle instead of 4 of the sea salt!  I'm kind of waffling because I have my eye on the $195 PSMH box so I'm trying to limit my spending.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 28, 2015)

I just got the monthly survey and for the first time ever I said that I hated the box. Between this month and last month there is too much pink, hearts, arrows etc. Sample sizes, even for the snack. I feel like the boxes are aimed at adolescent girls, not women. Pink is okay, but females actually do like other colors too. I hope they diversify the boxes a bit. Maybe more home items and less pink for a month or two.


----------



## Dixdais (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought, what am I going to do with this bright pink bag?  And then as I'm packing up my shampoo and other things that I normally put into a large Ziploc bag, I remember it.  It worked great and held a lot more than I thought it would.  It definitely isn't worth $40, but it was great for traveling out of town with.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 12, 2015)

I know a lot of people are upset about the parabens but dang I love that bliss micro magic. I fell asleep with make up on and a day or 2 later I had some break outs. I used the scrub in the morning and left my face bare for the day. ALL pimples and redness were gone by the next day. It might have even been the same day.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I know a lot of people are upset about the parabens but dang I love that bliss micro magic. I fell asleep with make up on and a day or 2 later I had some break outs. I used the scrub in the morning and left my face bare for the day. ALL pimples and redness were gone by the next day. It might have even been the same day.


I try to stay away from parabens as much as I can but if a product is working well for me, I don't worry about it as much especially if it's a product that gets rinsed off. There was a period when I didn't use anything but natural products but unfortunately I found that the performance was not the same.

I thought the same thing about the Bliss microdermabrasion, it worked wonders for me. Made my skin unbelievable smooth and the next day, my makeup went on like a dream. I'll definitely add this to my rotation. It might not be the best for my skin ingredient wise but since it worked wonders for me, I'll definitely use it. I know I make no sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------

